# Catherston liberator offspring



## crazycoloured (18 February 2018)

Im intetested to hear what his offspring are like!?


----------



## popsdosh (18 February 2018)

crazycoloured said:



			Im intetested to hear what his offspring are like!?
		
Click to expand...

A little quirky!  Can I ask looking at your user name is the horse in question coloured?


----------

